# BOS - Halifax rebranding



## Binomial (30 Nov 2006)

Does anyone agree that the decision of Bank of Scotland to rebrand to Halifax for its retail banking opertations in Ireland is a mistake?

BOS has built up considerable goodwill particularily as the company which challenged the mortgage [SIZE=-1]hemogony[/SIZE] in the republic.

To me (as a consumer) the name Bank of Scotland conjures up a solid competitive banking tradition run by canny scots who support Rugby Union. Halifax on the other hand conjures up images of Northern England Regional building societies, whippets, brass bands and supporters of Rugby League.

I think that the BOS people have made a marketing mistake. Anyone agree?


----------



## Towger (30 Nov 2006)

I noticed the Halifax sign up in the St Stephens Green offices and I had visions of their tacky building society Tv adverts, designed for readers of the tabloids. While Bank of Scotland is does envisage a 'Quality' bank.

That’s the problem when using marketing people not familiar with the market they are selling to. They just think that Ireland is the same as the 'main land'. Tesco had the same problems.

Towger


----------



## tiger (30 Nov 2006)

Apparently they've done their market research & reckon Halifax has a better recognition with the retail customer (probably taking advantage of their UK advertising spilling over here).  Also I believe they want to have seperate brands for business & retail banking.


----------



## StoppedClock (30 Nov 2006)

tiger said:


> Apparently they've done their market research & reckon Halifax has a better recognition with the retail customer (probably taking advantage of their UK advertising spilling over here). Also I believe they want to have seperate brands for business & retail banking.


 

Maybe they want to distance the BOS brand from the Mortgage business in general as mortageg lenders will probably be taking a lot of flack over the next few years when housing (i mean cabages) goes tits up next year.


----------



## Arthur Daley (30 Nov 2006)

I agree that it's just the UK parent viewing the Irish market as a bolt on to 'the mainland'. It's also cheaper to launch an existing brand rather than come up with a new one unique to Ireland. BOSI was a a bit of a mouthful though.


----------



## IrlJidel (30 Nov 2006)

Maybe their market research (did they do any?) indicated Irish customers were confusing BOSI with The Royal Bank of Scotland Group who own First Active and Ulster Bank.


----------

